# C59 Limited Edition to celebrate Voeckler polka dot jersey



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2012/07/colnago-c59-italia-king-of-mountain.html


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

better photo


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

The Tom Voeckler C59 Polka dot frame is very nice. Only 135 frames to be available. Even though I got a Dogma 2 EPS bike, I would love to have the Tom Voeckler C59 frame.


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Getting one. It's on order. 10-12 weeks. So stoked. Will post pictures when built. Good riding. Colorider...


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

colorider7 said:


> Getting one. It's on order. 10-12 weeks. So stoked. Will post pictures when built. Good riding. Colorider...


Very nice!! Would you mind telling us how much you paid for the frame? Did you get a slight discount on the frame?


----------



## mando54 (Jun 6, 2012)

Although I'd love to have that frame, I'm not a good enough climber to pull it off.


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

I believe it was USD $5,600 (I think it was a slight discount to what they told me was "list," but who knows) -- my guess is that a better discount will be available on the stock 2012 paint schemes (my LBS told me $5,400 I think)


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Bah -- you would still look amazing on the descents! -- and besides, just by being out on the hills, you have already "pulled it off" in my book... Good riding... Colorider...


----------

